# newly initiated brother



## rustysoap (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello Brothers,

I just got initiated into freemasonry last night. Kempenfeldt Lodge 673 out of Barrie ontario. Looking forward to learn anything the craft can teach me.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 4, 2015)

welcome Brother


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 5, 2015)

My sincere congratulations to you, Brother!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome and congratulations


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 8, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Gordon Hines (Feb 13, 2015)

Welcome Brother.
We're almost neighbors. I'm in Bracebridge, Muskoka Lodge 360.


----------



## rustysoap (Feb 15, 2015)

Appreciate the warm welcome from my brothers. Thank you. Bro. Gordon, only been put to bracebridge once. Last year on a nice Sunday bike ride. Nice scenery


----------



## dward5695 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello All. My name is Dan Ward and I am just beginning my journey. I am excited to learn more, and to be of service. My BL is the Norwich-Oxford 175 in Upstate NY.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 18, 2015)

dward5695 said:


> Hello All. My name is Dan Ward and I am just beginning my journey. I am excited to learn more, and to be of service. My BL is the Norwich-Oxford 175 in Upstate NY.


Welcome to the site


----------



## Ghost (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## stevenson8877 (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome to the craft.


----------



## rpbrown (Mar 19, 2015)

Welcome and congradulations


----------



## rustysoap (Apr 9, 2015)

I've officially been passed to the degree of Fellow Craft as of April 7, 2015. I have my 3rd degree on May 9th during my lodge's "Degree Day". A full day of degrees before the lodge goes dark for summer (Not an all 3 degrees in 1 day type of deal.)


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted brother.  Only a month until your third - Work hard on your proficiency.


----------

